# Just for you, Swadian.....



## railiner (Dec 26, 2013)

Thought you might be interested in this http://busride.com/2013/12/busride-road-test/


----------



## caravanman (Dec 26, 2013)

It reads more as an advertising promo for the bus, rather than an objective road test!

Ed.


----------



## railiner (Dec 26, 2013)

That's the way it goes in the world of trade journals....oftentimes just a collection of press releases--no real journalism. Bus Ride is just that--a trade journal....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 27, 2013)

This just sounds like that G4500 touting all over again. Back when the G4500 first came out in 2001, it was touted by National Bus Trader as the great new coach of the future. This just sounds like the same things, "great driver's view","great handling", "great fuel efficiency", "lots of room for luggage". I'm afraid this might end up backfiring big time for Van Hool. The new coach is likely to be more expensive then their current models and the only reason to buy Van Hool is because they're cheap.

I'll have to ride it to be sure. I'm not totally out of confidence.


----------

